# Axles for IRS Big Bear



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

I may be in need of a rear axle for an IRS big bear. Do any companies make a decent priced upgraded axle or do I have to get OEM. Also, what axles from other Yamaha models will work?

Thanks


----------



## TurboNightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

Monster axles are better then stock and about 120 per axle.


----------

